# Grunge / alter Look in Freehand



## Daniel Mannheimer (16. September 2004)

Hi,

ich Versuche mich gerade an einem Logo für ein Indianermuseum. Zu dem Thema würde ein "auf alt getrimmter" Stil passen, was in Photoshop mit Brushes sehr leicht zu realisieren ist. Da das ganz aber vielleicht auch mal in den Druck gehen soll bräuchte ich Vektordaten. Wie setzte ich die Vorgabe (siehe Anhang) am besten in Freehand um?

Danke.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. September 2004)

Also, was mir dazu einfäält:

1.) Von vorneherien eine Grunge Schriftart nutzen, gibt es einige im Netz

2.) Eine Grunge Textur mit hoher Auflösung als EInfügeobjekt in de Text einfließen lassen

( Edit: Ich habe jetzt nur schnell eine Textur aus dem Netzt genommen, die eine kleine Auflösung hat, zudem habe ich die Bildgröße resampelt... )


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (16. September 2004)

Danke Cutti,

Fonts hab ich gesucht, gibt aber keinen der mir gefällt.

Das mit der Textur ist optimal


----------

